# Anybody familiar with "schwinnstore" on Ebay?



## Schwinny (Apr 8, 2021)

I was just wondering if anyone has bought anything from them over the last couple years and had an issue with them?
I had to return the very first thing I ordered from them, it was a case of "sent wrong one, but dont have the right one." The next two, the shipping was extremely slow and one part was not what was pictured and barely acceptable.
The next, most recent and... last, is a part sold as for one kind of Schwinn frame when its actually, in hand, obviously for another frame style. And then no communication, no responses.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 8, 2021)

Never had any bad experiences here on the Cabe ... This is the only store for me besides flea markets.... Great people here and in my experience , members bend backward to help you and not F&&& U 
Thanks Cabe 
Bob


----------



## z-bikes (Apr 8, 2021)

Are these bay sales or from here on the cabe?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2021)

I have had no dealings with that eBay seller or even Craigs other eBay store. (bicycleheaven). I'm not ignorant and never in my dreams would I pay $125 for a pair of Kenda S-7 tires or any of their items just to support his MUSEUM. (collection)


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 8, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Never had any bad experiences here on the Cabe ... This is the only store for me besides flea markets.... Great people here and in my experience , members bend backward to help you and not F&&& U
> Thanks Cabe





z-bikes said:


> Are these bay sales or from here on the cabe?



Ebay sales. I was pretty sure he'd be a member here at some level.
I dont really want to go over the details, at this point I may be more pissed at Ebay than him on this last one.
Ebay completely controls returns now, no choice. Ugh. It doesn't turn out easy in this case. 
Anyway...
I was wondering if it was just me or if others had good or other experiences. He has sold alot of stuff in this last year. Not to me, just in general. A lot of it had to be to people here I would imagine.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 8, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Never had any bad experiences here on the Cabe ... This is the only store for me besides flea markets.... Great people here and in my experience , members bend backward to help you and not F&&& U
> Thanks Cabe
> Bob



I agree. I've bought from the CABE on Ebay. No issues at all on that end.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2021)

I have have bought from them to be honest I had no problems but that is not to say it couldn’t happen. I also thought he was a member ,I’ll try to look back later and see what it was I bought. The more I can buy on here I do.


----------



## irideiam (Apr 9, 2021)

I searched for the user and store under "theschwinnstore" and they did not come up

I found user "schwinnstore", is this who you meant?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry I was mistaken never bought from them


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 12, 2021)

irideiam said:


> I searched for the user and store under "theschwinnstore" and they did not come up
> 
> I found user "schwinnstore", is this who you meant?



Yes, my stupid, It is "schwinnstore"
Also his is "bicycleheaven"
He has the part back now, so lets see where this goes....


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 13, 2021)

So here is a follow-up if anyone is interested....
I have had private messages here and on a different forum telling me of issues with this Craig Morrow guy selling his inheritance on Ebay as "schwinnstore" and "bicycleheaven"
I understand peoples hesitancy, but by the law of averages and by sheer numbers, He has to have irked many other people. I looked back and found that I've bought 5 things from him in the past two years and four of them were on my list of Ebay peeves.

This last time, I was looking for a new kickstand. a "355" Suburban stand is fine. My old one is the original chrome stand and is not stamped with a number. Not all are.
Schwinn store on Ebay is selling new kickstands, he's got several and says they fit lightweights and the measurement knee to toe is what I need. They are not stamped. He is the "schwinnstore" so subliminally I am thinking this kickstand is what he says it is.
After 5 days he hasn't mailed the kick stand. The label has been made but it was never scanned at the destination P.O. till  the end of day 6 then it takes nearly two weeks more (not his fault)
I immediately notice it is wrong. It is thicker and heavier than my old one and the angle of the spring end is much more which would make a lightweight nearly lay on its side.
I wish I would have taken a pic of the old and new side-by-side but I didn't. I just re-packaged it and got it ready to be sent back. I sent him a return deal on Ebay and now Ebay controls all returns.
Ok, no big deal, I'll just print the return label to find out it is for $3 and change at first class rate. But the kickstand weighs 1.7 lbs. It will be returned to me immediately if I try to send it with that label. This happened because he was offering free shipping on the kickstand and just put any old number in the product weight box when he made the listing.
All this time, 3 messages to Mr. Morrow.... No Answers. 3 days.......
I address the package and send it back myself with tracking.  I sent a message telling him what I was doing and provided the tracking #. No answer. Surprisingly it arrives back at the 'schwinnstore" in 3 days. No answer.
Ebay won't help because its all automated and my return label was never scanned. To them, I never sent it back.
Soooooo. I start a PayPal case. 3 days he doesn't answer. No refund.

At this point I would pay $50 to give this guy a bad feedback, but I dont have to pay. PayPal will get the money back for me in 5 days. Not about the money.
So I leave him the feedback he deserves and he responds to it saying he has refunded me.
*LIAR*. I have yet to get a refund.

This is Craig Morrow
This is the "schwinnstore" on Ebay
This is "bicycleheaven" on Ebay.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2021)

Maybe contact him here on the Cabe. He was on here today.









						BICYCLE HEAVEN
					






					thecabe.com
				





Here's a partial inventory list I have for kickstands.







I've never swapped out an old stand with one that had the numbers but I know they are not interchangeable. If you have a stand that is not numbered the cam is different than the cam used on the new stands that are numbered. The correct numbered stand will supposidly work but you have to replace the old cam with the one that's issued with the newer numbered stands.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 14, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe contact him here on the Cabe. He was on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is an interesting tidbit. I did not know that about the stands. About Mr. Morrow, Im finished trying to get an answer or anything from him. He obviously has some issue he cant deal with. It will no longer include me.
It worked out about me finding a stand though. I shouldn't have even tried to buy a kickstand. Patience would have worked out like it always does. I rarely buy a lot of parts on the internet from anywhere unless its a real hard to find one. We have an excellent bike salvage yard here and so-far have found everything Ive needed for pennies. This past year has been kind of expensive with it being closed for the pandemic. Opening soon they say... I hope so.
Anyway a few days ago I bought an old Varsity for $20 for parts that had the correct chrome kickstand that I needed. I used its cam and pin so I didn't notice any difference.
Thanks for the offer !!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 14, 2021)

I have had countless people contact me asking about them with issues regarding buying NOS original Schwinn parts only to find out
they are poor quality reproductions...   Be careful out there!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 14, 2021)

Just bought 2 bike pads. Even dropped the price for buying 2. No issues for me.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Apr 15, 2021)

I have dealt with Craig for over 10 years. He has always been fair with me, and I count him as my friend. He promotes 2 shows a year, along with opening his museum to the public. He also provides us with a huge inventory of NOS , used, and repo bicycle parts. Craig attends all the local bike shows, and always spends a pile of cash. I would say that he, his business, and the museum, Bicycle Heaven, are genuine assets to our hobby!!


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 16, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> I have dealt with Craig for over 10 years. He has always been fair with me, and I count him as my friend. He promotes 2 shows a year, along with opening his museum to the public. He also provides us with a huge inventory of NOS , used, and repo bicycle parts. Craig attends all the local bike shows, and always spends a pile of cash. I would say that he, his business, and the museum, Bicycle Heaven, are genuine assets to our hobby!!



I've heard all that.
Apparently he has swings in mood and character. If you check all his Ebay feedback, not just the one year total they use for percentage numbers, you will find he pulls the same thing at regular intervals.
Having never met him, or having any dealings with him, why do you suppose he hasn't answered 8 messages from me,
2 from Ebay, and now 2 from Paypal? He finds the time to come here on the CABE and read this thread. Go look.
Eight and counting for PM's (here and other forums) that people won't post here because they are too nice and now feel validated.
I feel its probably a deep feeling of entitlement garnered from people kissing his ass about shiny bikes.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 16, 2021)

Been hearing from the four corners about all the recent "great deals" they are getting from Craig now.
And bye-the-way..

You are welcome.

The internet is a great thing, but used for nonsense.
Get sold a lemon? stand out front of the dealership with a sign and have a couple hundred people a day hear the issue. Let them decide and let consequences roll.
The internet now lets a person hold that sign EVERYWHERE.
I have posted this same stuff in 6 places in Schwinn and Bike forums. I'm getting the same mix of response.

He's most likely doing what he has too to keep selling his stuff. He'll probably take a loss right now till we all forget.
Lets all notice that HE HAS NOTHING TO SAY. yet he reads this thread everyday

This is how it works


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> I have dealt with Craig for over 10 years. He has always been fair with me, and I count him as my friend. He promotes 2 shows a year, along with opening his museum to the public. He also provides us with a huge inventory of NOS , used, and repo bicycle parts. Craig attends all the local bike shows, and always spends a pile of cash. I would say that he, his business, and the museum, Bicycle Heaven, are genuine assets to our hobby!!




Yup, a real asset to the hobby and we need more just like him.    This listing is one of many, and in my book it says it all.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 17, 2021)

After Ive learned my lesson...
Kids, its not the knee to toe measurement that defines which bike your kickstand is correct for, its also the angle of the dangle. I wrongly imagined that having such a deep well of information to dip from, that the schwinnstore would be selling parts for proper application.
Below is the sale that I sent the stand back on.
Its hard to tell from the one pic that won't expand but the angle from the insert to the leg is such that a lightweight "road bike" (very general and a flag right there I guess) would be lying half way over on its side.
After holding one in my hand, it is thicker than my stock kickstand I was replacing by quite a bit, the foot is 50% longer, it is heavier and I believe for a middleweight framed tandem or for a heavyweight Schwinn.

One might wonder why he didn't walk over to a few bikes and hold it up to one or two of them before guessing what its application was. Im one of the four sold so Im wondering about the other three people. Did they not know any better and took what they were given?

At least I got free 3 week shipping

https://www.ebay.com/itm/121182714618?campid=5335809022


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2021)

Sure looks like that stand listing is misrepresenting the product being sold. And over the years I've seen many fooled by his misrepresentation including many that purchased a stand that was incorrect for the application stated.

*YOUR BIDDING ON A VINTAGE AUTHENTIC SCHWINN REPLACEMENT KICK STAND FOUND IN A OLDER SCHWINN WARE HOUSE ;THE ITEM IS 12 INCH LONG FROM THE BENT TO THE TIP SEE PHOTO,,THIS CAN FIT TO MANY ROAD BIKES WITH A 26 / 27 INCH WHEEL AND MANY MIDDLE WEIGHT AND BALLOON TIRE BIKES,,ITS LIKE NEW / NEVER USED,,SEE IF YOUR BIKE STAND IS STAMPED 57 355  THIS IS THE SAME AS THAT STANDARD ON MANY SCHWINN BIKES,,FREE  S/H SHIPPING, IN THE USA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR LOOKING AT MY EBAY ITEMS,

P P P





*


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 17, 2021)

avoid at all costs and stay safe out there!!!


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks like that stand listing is misrepresenting the product being sold. And over the years I've seen many fooled by his misrepresentation including many that purchased a stand that was incorrect for the application stated.
> 
> *YOUR BIDDING ON A VINTAGE AUTHENTIC SCHWINN REPLACEMENT KICK STAND FOUND IN A OLDER SCHWINN WARE HOUSE ;THE ITEM IS 12 INCH LONG FROM THE BENT TO THE TIP SEE PHOTO,,THIS CAN FIT TO MANY ROAD BIKES WITH A 26 / 27 INCH WHEEL AND MANY MIDDLE WEIGHT AND BALLOON TIRE BIKES,,ITS LIKE NEW / NEVER USED,,SEE IF YOUR BIKE STAND IS STAMPED 57 355  THIS IS THE SAME AS THAT STANDARD ON MANY SCHWINN BIKES,,FREE  S/H SHIPPING, IN THE USA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR LOOKING AT MY EBAY ITEMS,
> 
> ...



The part about being the same as the 355 is why I bought it. I already figured that was the one I needed.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 19, 2021)

Perhaps there should be a separate sellers' "_*integrity*_" forum; (e.g., for whining, moaning & griping)?

For example, what might stand out, (the most), in the following picture?




Still thinking that the OP to this thread _*should have posted pictures*_(?).


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I have had no dealings with that eBay seller or even Craigs other eBay store. (bicycleheaven). I'm not ignorant and never in my dreams would I pay $125 for a pair of Kenda S-7 tires or any of their items just to support his MUSEUM. (collection)



Everyone knows in the bike business, many item like tires, tubes and many other items was and still a big shortage. out of stock because of covid so when we only have a few tires left and I need them as well for my shop, I sell the tires at the shop for $20 each when we can buy a bunch at a cheap price when the cost was down. On Ebay we pay shipping, fees and my helpers that why it is NOT cheap. It's called supply and demand and sometimes on ebay when we are out of the cheaper items, we put up the price so most people would not buy them. Why?  well if you end the item you lose the number of how many sold that Ebay shows and the more you show sold the more people buy the item we lower the price back to normal when we get them at a cheaper rate. I have them in back order and they are coming in soon so when they coming I will lower them back to lower price.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Everyone knows in the bike business tires tubes and many other items was  and still a big shortage out of stock because of covid so when we only have a few tires left and i need them as well and i pay more for them this is the price we ask for goes up . I sell the tires at the shop for 19 each when we can buy a bunch at a cheap price the cost goes down .On Ebay we pay shipping and fees and my helpers ,,,its called supply and demand and sometimes on ebay when we are out of the cheaper items we put up the price and most people would not buy them why ? well if you end the item you lose the number of how many sold that Ebay shows and the more you show sold the more people buy the item we lower the price back to normal when we get them at a cheaper rate ,,,,,




don't know if you're aware but ebay has an "out of stock" feature, i've been using it for year and it works great. 





__





						Bulk listing tool
					

If you list multiple items on eBay, you can save time and effort by using our Bulk listing tool. You can perform multiple updates at once to save time refreshing your listings.




					www.ebay.com


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Ebay sales. I was pretty sure he'd be a member here at some level.
> I dont really want to go over the details, at this point I may be more pissed at Ebay than him on this last one.
> Ebay completely controls returns now, no choice. Ugh. It doesn't turn out easy in this case.
> Anyway...
> I was wondering if it was just me or if others had good or other experiences. He has sold alot of stuff in this last year. Not to me, just in general. A lot of it had to be to people here I would imagine.



He got a full refund, we also paid for return shipping label and we lost money on this. This man called us and in the ad we had the size and lots of info. Schwinny is a buyer like many when it says fit schwinn and you give details they dont read details, they just see fits Schwinn and know if it dont fit and they can send back at no cost. This man lost nothing, I did and he is a lier and was not nice on the phone or message. And he opens a bank dispute that also cost me another $20 on top of free shipping from us + return label shipping eBay took from me. I have sold many of this kickstand before with no problem, this guy did not read the item description and blamed me for his own fault.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> don't know if you're aware but ebay has an "out of stock" feature, i've been using it for year and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not know about this, can you show me how?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> I did not know about this, can you show me how?



i posted the link above


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

I have the picture with the measurement of the item I sold him, sometime to much information can confused buyers so that why I have enough information + if you have any question before purchase they can message us through eBay for more help. For this guy, he already open the return request and I already approved it, and he got a full refund.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> So here is a follow-up if anyone is interested....
> I have had private messages here and on a different forum telling me of issues with this Craig Morrow guy selling his inheritance on Ebay as "schwinnstore" and "bicycleheaven"
> I understand peoples hesitancy, but by the law of averages and by sheer numbers, He has to have irked many other people. I looked back and found that I've bought 5 things from him in the past two years and four of them were on my list of Ebay peeves.
> 
> ...


----------



## phantom (Apr 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Everyone knows in the bike business, many item like tires, tubes and many other items was and still a big shortage. out of stock because of covid so when we only have a few tires left and I need them as well for my shop, I sell the tires at the shop for $20 each when we can buy a bunch at a cheap price when the cost was down. On Ebay we pay shipping, fees and my helpers that why it is NOT cheap. It's called supply and demand and sometimes on ebay when we are out of the cheaper items, we put up the price so most people would not buy them. Why?  well if you end the item you lose the number of how many sold that Ebay shows and the more you show sold the more people buy the item we lower the price back to normal when we get them at a cheaper rate. I have them in back order and they are coming in soon so when they coming I will lower them back to lower price.



Sort of like charging $250 a night for a motel room that is normally $59 but the hurricane drove up demand due to limited supply.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> I have had countless people contact me asking about them with issues regarding buying NOS original Schwinn parts only to find out
> they are poor quality reproductions...   Be careful out there! always     We have been on ebay for over 25 years with 99.8 pos feedback sold more than many . We offer full refunds  and many people buy items not knowing what they need they just buy it and know they can send it back. We sell nos items and repopulated items


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

phantom said:


> Sort of like charging $250 a night for a motel room that is normally $59 but the hurricane drove up demand due to limited supply.



No its more like if it cost me more money i have to pass it onto the buyer


----------



## nightrider (Apr 23, 2021)

I have bought from bicycle heaven.  One item I received was not in an acceptable condition. I messaged them with a picture. Next day I heard back from them. Sent me a replacement and told me to keep the other because of the return shipping cost.
Johnny


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> View attachment 1397023



You got a full refund ,,you bought a item that did not fit ,,so we gave you a full refund and you can see in the photo we gave info that i think helps on what your buying with ruler thats what i know about the item ,,,i dont think i tried to cheat anyone in fact i looked up bicycle items you are selling and they are no different than mine except your prices are higher


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> i posted the link above
> 
> View attachment 1397014



AWESOME. THANK YOU!


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 23, 2021)

Still have not received a refund. STILL.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 23, 2021)

Not taking sides!  I sell a lot on E-bay and buy once in a while.  Bicycle Heaven seems to move a lot of parts.  I can say from my buying experience that the ruler in the photo is not always the best way to describe.  This one is not that bad and there are worse out there!  If there is any angle involved it hard to see what the ruler is saying. WRITTEN dimensions in the description is the only way to be accurate.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Still have not received a refund. STILL.



If you follow eBay return request from the beginning as eBay told you to do instead you open a bank dispute that cost me $20 extra there should be no problem at all. This is the picture of proof that I allow eBay to give money back to you. There is absolutely NOTHING I can do now. You gave me me a bad feedback, and we follow eBay return policy and you did not. Your bank had the control of your money return.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks like that stand listing is misrepresenting the product being sold. And over the years I've seen many fooled by his misrepresentation including many that purchased a stand that was incorrect for the application stated.
> 
> *YOUR BIDDING ON A VINTAGE AUTHENTIC SCHWINN REPLACEMENT KICK STAND FOUND IN A OLDER SCHWINN WARE HOUSE ;THE ITEM IS 12 INCH LONG FROM THE BENT TO THE TIP SEE PHOTO,,THIS CAN FIT TO MANY ROAD BIKES WITH A 26 / 27 INCH WHEEL AND MANY MIDDLE WEIGHT AND BALLOON TIRE BIKES,,ITS LIKE NEW / NEVER USED,,SEE IF YOUR BIKE STAND IS STAMPED 57 355  THIS IS THE SAME AS THAT STANDARD ON MANY SCHWINN BIKES,,FREE  S/H SHIPPING, IN THE USA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR LOOKING AT MY EBAY ITEMS,
> 
> ...



So i have the part number listed in the ad,,,it says fits many bikes that it does other bikes and modals in fact and does not say fits all Schwinn bikes . I have the measurement of the item with a photo we do full refunds that we do and its a ebay policy and the buyer buys and sells on ebay so he would know that. The buyer has every right to look up that part number and should only buy a item that he knows what he needs.Gts58 i did not misreportesent anything on this auction . 49 BUCKS FOR A NOS VINTAGE ITEM is a good price after me buying the item paying ebay fees paying my helper on and on....The buyer and you crying ,please next time have your mother hold your hand when shopping.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> So i have the part number listed in the ad,,,it says fits many bikes that it does other bikes and modals in fact and does not say fits all Schwinn bikes . I have the measurement of the item with a photo we do full refunds that we do and its a ebay policy and the buyer buys and sells on ebay so he would know that. The buyer has every right to look up that part number and should only buy a item that he knows what he needs.Gts58 i did not misreportesent anything on this auction . 49 BUCKS FOR A NOS VINTAGE ITEM is a good price after me buying the item paying ebay fees paying my helper on and on....The buyer and you crying ,please next time have your mother hold your hand when shopping.




Here is the text in your listing for that kickstand. I would say that's flat out misrepresented since a lightweight stand definitely does not fit a balloon Schwinn or a middleweight! Geeze, clean up your listings. And you did not state that the stand in that listing was marked 57 355, nor did you show a picture of the part number. Read your listing. I'm a 100% on Schwinny's side over this deal. 

*YOUR BIDDING ON A VINTAGE AUTHENTIC SCHWINN REPLACEMENT KICK STAND FOUND IN A OLDER SCHWINN WARE HOUSE ;THE ITEM IS 12 INCH LONG FROM THE BENT TO THE TIP SEE PHOTO,,THIS CAN FIT TO MANY ROAD BIKES WITH A 26 / 27 INCH WHEEL AND MANY MIDDLE WEIGHT AND BALLOON TIRE BIKES,,ITS LIKE NEW / NEVER USED,,SEE IF YOUR BIKE STAND IS STAMPED 57 355  THIS IS THE SAME AS THAT STANDARD ON MANY SCHWINN BIKES,,FREE  S/H SHIPPING, IN THE USA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR LOOKING AT MY EBAY ITEMS,

P P P

https://www.ebay.com/itm/121182714618?campid=5335809022*


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Been hearing from the four corners about all the recent "great deals" they are getting from Craig now.
> And bye-the-way..
> 
> You are welcome.
> ...



Schwinny so you call me a liar but you are the punk lier . Anyone here knows Ebay makes sellers pay refunds it is automatic .You said above why do I not get back to the messages here and as you say i read the post everyday you seem like you think you know my life but first off I done come on this site everyday. Someone told me about this today so now im here to talk buddy. You sell and buy items like I sell on Ebay so you would know your getting a refund so maybe there is more to this story since you just keep going and going on this forum to bad mouth me .Lets just settle this the old fashion way come see me at any swap meet we both attend .You are one in a few out of thousands and thousands of items I have sold and cry like some little spoiled brat over a 49 brand new NOS never used kickstand with free shipping. Please have your mother hold your clam soft hand and take you shopping so you dont buy a item you do not even know what you need .I had the part number listed a photo and info and you know you got a refund and you filed a claim through your bank as well that cost me a extra 20 bucks I lost shipping and Ebay fees and you get a refund and I am the bad guy,, grow up  B


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Here is the text in your listing for that kickstand. I would say that's flat out misrepresented since a lightweight stand definitely does not fit a balloon Schwinn or a middleweight! Geeze, clean up your listings. And you did not state that the stand in that listing was marked 57 355, nor did you show a picture of the part number. Read your listing. I'm a 100% on Schwinny's side over this deal.
> 
> *YOUR BIDDING ON A VINTAGE AUTHENTIC SCHWINN REPLACEMENT KICK STAND FOUND IN A OLDER SCHWINN WARE HOUSE ;THE ITEM IS 12 INCH LONG FROM THE BENT TO THE TIP SEE PHOTO,,THIS CAN FIT TO MANY ROAD BIKES WITH A 26 / 27 INCH WHEEL AND MANY MIDDLE WEIGHT AND BALLOON TIRE BIKES,,ITS LIKE NEW / NEVER USED,,SEE IF YOUR BIKE STAND IS STAMPED 57 355  THIS IS THE SAME AS THAT STANDARD ON MANY SCHWINN BIKES,,FREE  S/H SHIPPING, IN THE USA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR LOOKING AT MY EBAY ITEMS,
> 
> ...



GTs58 Your just like that dip wit read the ad ,,part number 57 355,,,and that item will fit to many bikes and I never stated it fits all Schwinn bikes your 100% a Schwinny mini ,,,,,The buyer can look up the part number or send a message to us for more info.Maby I should state the color code and the weight and what chemicals are used to make it and the angle and what it smells like,,,Yes I am not perfect and yes I could have more info in the listing and I dont know everything about the kickstand but am no lier and I did not rip anyone off B


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> GTs58 Your just like that dip wit read the ad ,,part number 57 355,,,and that item will fit to many bikes and I never stated it fits all Schwinn bikes your 100% a Schwinny mini ,,,,,The buyer can look up the part number or send a message to us for more info.Maby I should state the color code and the weight and what chemicals are used to make it and the angle and what it smells like,,,Yes I am not perfect and yes I could have more info in the listing and I dont know everything about the kickstand but am no lier and I did not rip anyone off B




Can you comprehend what you actually wrote in your listing?   It seems not. Let me point out something. When you say "*THIS CAN FIT TO MANY ROAD BIKES WITH A 26 / 27 INCH WHEEL AND MANY MIDDLE WEIGHT AND BALLOON TIRE BIKES,"*
what the hell does that mean? What middleweight and balloon tire bikes does that stand fit? It may behoove you to say less in your listings.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Can you comprehend what you actually wrote in your listing?   It seems not. Let me point out something. When you say "*THIS CAN FIT TO MANY ROAD BIKES WITH A 26 / 27 INCH WHEEL AND MANY MIDDLE WEIGHT AND BALLOON TIRE BIKES,"*
> what the hell does that mean? What middleweight and balloon tire bikes does that stand fit? It may behoove you to say less in your listings.



I have used many kickstands not made for the bike but do work many are close in size,is it factory made item for that bike maybe not but many times it can be used, thats why I put the part number and a photo with a measuring tape,,you stated I did not have the part number but I did you jumped on me with out reading the ad,,,is the ad perfect no and either are you or me but I was not trying to mislead anyone and why would I knowing I would lose money on it if it did not work for the man as it did not and I lost money on the deal and he got his refund.I have tires that fit many rims do they fit all rims no but they fit many and if I show the size and part number I am not trying to rip someone off


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 24, 2021)

service@paypal.com <service@paypal.com>​
Fri, Apr 23, 4:52 PM (13 hours ago)


to me




 
 
Hello, Michael McNaney​


 


 

 

 
 

 
 
























Case closed in your favor​



We reviewed the case you filed on April 8, 2021 and have decided in your favor.




We've issued a refund of $54.30 USD to you. It may take up to 5 days for this refund to be reflected on your PayPal account or bank. If you paid using a credit or debit card, the money will be refunded to your card. Depending on your card issuer, it can take up to 30 days for the refund to appear on your card statement.



Dispute case ID​PP-D-108728141​



Transaction amount​$54.30 USD​



Dispute amount​$54.30 USD​



Transaction date​March 27, 2021​



Seller name​eBay​



Transaction ID​0WX11044E32075744​



​



View Case Outcome​



​



This case is now closed. Thank you for working with us.










 



​​​​



​


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 24, 2021)

Couldn't figure out the screen shot on this Mac laptop so I just cut and pasted the email section I got YESTERDAY from PayPal.
Our angry, lying and somewhat slow friend has finally chimed in with his version of proof that Im at least right about everything here. 
Proof is above.
He never refunded me. He lied several times in the past few posts. Not only to me but to all of you here reading this post.

PayPal had to open a case to which he never replied and I was given my refund yesterday. April 24, 2021

This will be my last post here on this thread.
Thanks you all for reading and chiming in both here and in PM.

I'll go now and let Craig reply to this in his manic fashion.
Its actually real easy Craig.
If I was being an entitled a-hole and treated random people bad, I could expect the same.
Treat people as you would have them treat you.
ALWAYS, not just when its convenient or when people are looking.
Its what you do when people aren't looking that defines you.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 24, 2021)

So now he says he got his refund as anyone knows who sells on ebay when you file a claim you get a refund and eBay will always favorite the buyers don't matter what. That is the eBay policy and as a seller that he is on eBay he knew that. Schwinny the poo would have not sent the kickstand back but that is a eBay policy for him to get his complete refund as he said he never got or will get. Schwinny please take your mom along holding your hand when you go shopping so she can help you. There is more to this than just getting a refund for his kickstand that he knew he would get, he buys and sells similar items as we do and no one I know would cry like this baby. The only reason I even give a crap about this boy is he called me a lier. What in the hell did we lie about??? nothing but he certainly did with his comment THAT he will not get a refund but he did and he cost me $20 for the dispute chargeback also. Schwinny la pew did indeed lied. Let's just call an end to this, talk to me in person but as I said their is more to this something stinks.


----------

